# Change of site ownership



## moveforward (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi All,

I need to make an important announcement about the future of AustraliaForum.com. It's with some very mixed emotions that I have to announce the site has been sold to a Canadian company called Verticalscope (VerticalScope : Driven by Enthusiasts). I agreed to sell the site a couple of weeks ago and last week we moved over to their servers.

I've had to accept that the site has grown too big to be run by a one man business. There is a lot of work to do behind the scenes to keep everything operational. From marketing, sales to server administration, as the site grows then so does the work and the costs. Verticalscope can provide the stability required for the next stage of growth.

The sale should be seamless to the way the site is run and the rules that are in place.

Thank you so much to all the members have supported the site in the past and will continue to support it as it grows even better in the future.

Kind Regards

Bob Sheth, Admin


----------



## ForumAdmin (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello,

Just wanted to introduce my self to you all. My name is Philip and I am a community manager for VerticalScope and will be taking over the WebMaster duties for Bob. I am here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current staff easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please post them.

*What are our intentions?*

We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will be around for years to come. It's our goal to work with your board staff to help provide the resources and required to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.

*Will leadership change?*

Continuity is the focus here, You as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while staff keep the walls and the roof up in this place; We are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You guys have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this and it's paramount that we maintain this level of integrity.

*What am I here for?*

My primary role is to be the technical contact as I said earlier you all built the foundation and keep the roof from falling, I am here keeping the lights on inside. I will be on the forum checking in daily to make sure regular maintenance is all taken care of and keep things running smoothly from behind the scenes.

I do look forward to getting to know you all and this unique community better.


----------



## Oldgit (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Philip
I'm sure that you are more aware of this as a fact of internet life than I am, but I was a member of another similar orientated site until recently when I closed my membership because the site became dominated by a group of like minded cyber bullies who were allowed free rein and prevented expression of views that they disagreed with.
I can only guess at the motives of the website operators in allowing this but it was very dismaying as it prevented discussion of issues which were I feel important to get aired for prospective migrants.
I would be very happy to see expansion of this site as an alternative to what is at present the leader in this area of Aus migration and to give a more controlled environment for people to discuss the experience that people are having here in Aus and their views of the issues that are important to migrants both recent and long term.


----------



## purdychristopher36 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi,
I read your post. I think your post is very well for every people and i have a small website. Bozzauto-removal service through which you can get. If you like it, please come to our site well see.
Think


----------



## Lockythai (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the site, however I am having a very frustrating issue on ipad.
Whenever I am on australiaforum - within a minute or so - My ipad is telling me to download some app called Wechat? It then happens every minute or so to the point I'd rather use the forum on my mac PC.
Is this a forum sponsor or something?
I can not work it out.


----------

